# Reelin In The Years solo w/TABs



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey All,


Here is another solo for your learning pleasure. Remember the Tabs for these can always be downloaded from my blog. (http://sixstringobsession.blogspot.ca/)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDzbBWynSVo&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

When I was a kid I used to wonder what "Reeling in the yeast" meant as I thought that's what he was singing! sigiifa


----------

